# Gates: Galvanized or Powder Coated?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If I can make this make sense... :think:

Powder coated is a coating and can flake off, causing rust to happen. This _isn't_ supposed to happen but it does chip and then peel..
It also is more a "surface" application. 

Galvanized is a application that goes through & through, so inside and exterior of the gate would be treated....hence not able to rust from the inside out as the actual gate structure is steel tubing.

Steel rusts unless treated with something.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## PDGx (Mar 24, 2013)

I have used both types. Power coating is a process that sprays 'powdered' paint electrostaticly in order to reach all nooks and crannies, then is 'permanently' bonded in a heat furnace. When done properly on cleaned metal it should last indefinitely. However I have found that on post type gates and corral panels, it's not lasting. I suspect that the completed fabricated panels are not being cleaned properly, and almost immediately begin to rust at the welds. And once rust begins, it will get under adjacent paint, even if 'stuck' properly. Our corral panels, that were purchased because they were 'power coated', are now almost completely rusted. They are a nationally known brand that touts their 'power coating' on their TV ads. Galvanized coating is applied electronically ( only on the outside accessable areas though) usually by dipping in a tank, and us bonded to the metal much more permanently, and attaches better to all surfaces. About 10 years ago, I installed a powder coated gate and a galvanized gate - both from the same company. The powder coated gate has rust at most of the weld joints, the galvanized gate has almost no rust. And where there is minimal rust in spots, it did not propagate. Since then I have only used galvanized gates. More expensive, but well worth it in my opinion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

